# still cured.



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys just checking in to say hello !! Wanna let everyone know that I am still 100% free of dp!!!! Yahoo lol I never thought I would make it here. And I definately spent wayyy too much time worrying it wouldn't go away. Also too much time on here.

Anyway just saying hello  hope everyone is doing okay and keep in happy.

Xoxo


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

"And I definately spent wayyy too much time worrying it wouldn't go away."

Exactly,we need to face and accept it and go on...not fight it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

did you experience visual symptoms?


----------

